# How to press multiple logos across an entire shirt.



## acedgillian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello and thank you for taking the time to answer my question. I searched the forums but didn't quite see my specific issue. If i missed it or have mis-posted in the wrong area please allow me to know so I can head there myself!
I'm getting into fitness shirts and looking to press a multi logo design across my shirts. For a simple example imagine a plain circle on a shirt at the size of your closed fist. No fill, just the outline. Then i want to take that circle and repeat/re-press it across the entire shirt. Front,back,sides.sleeves if possible. Basically as many as i can fit. My other ideas also make part use of a plain circle but i want to variate the size of the circles across the shirt as well. 

So my questions are.

1. can this be done on a medium size heat press at home?
2. If it can what can I do/how can I do i?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

1. can this be done on a medium size heat press at home?
*Yes*
2. If it can what can I do/how can I do i?
*Well, just print and press, just use a silicon sheet or teflon to cover the prints*


----------

